# copyright vs. Wasserzeichen



## docma (21. April 2004)

Hy

Macht ihr ein einfaches copyright auf eure Bilder oder versteckt ihr Wasserzeichen? Und wie macht man diese Wasserzeichen bzw. wie Funktionieren sie?

mfg


----------



## Tastatur-Kriegerin (21. April 2004)

*Wasserzeichen*

Schon mal mit googeln probiert? ....

Photoshop arbeitet mit dem Digimarc-Filter (zu finden unter Filtern). Wenn du Wasserzeichen verwenden willst muß man sich zunächst unter https://www.digimarc.com/imaging/ eine Urheber-Identifikationsnummer zuteilen lassen. Nachdem man das Registrierungsformular ausgefüllt hat, einen PIN und eine sechsstellige Creator ID angezeigt werden, die man zum Personalisieren des Digimarc-Filters benötigt. 
Ob das so sinnvoll ist? Dein Photoshop muss dann ja schließlich auch regestriert sein. 

Kommt ja auch drauf an, was für Bilder, wo und wie viele du ins Net stellen willst.
Manchmal hilft ein Slogan quer drüber. Aber auch für Profi-Bildklauer ist das kein Problem....


----------



## ShadowMan (21. April 2004)

Hi Docma!

Ich mache meist ein Copyright auf meine Bilder. Find es sieht gar ned so schlecht aus wenn der Name unten rechts steht, immerhin ist das auf gemalten Kunstwerken ja auch nicht anders.

Nachteil daran ist, dass es so dreiste Menschen gibt, die diesen Teil wo dein Name drauf steht einfach abschneiden...falls es also ein Preview für irgendwas ist, würde ich auf jeden Fall ein Wasserzeichen benutzen.
Um eins zu machen Schreibst du einfach deinen Namen bzw. das Copyright dick und fett über das Bild drüber und setzt die Ebenentransparenz einfach auf 20 oder 30 %. Wenn richtig gut aussehen soll kann man noch was mit dem Gaußischen Weichzeichner "rumspielen".

Hoffe ich hatte dich da richtig verstanden und konnte dir weiter helfen.


Liebe sonnige Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## docma (21. April 2004)

Hallo

Ok ich möchte nicht unbedingt quer übers Bild das Copyright zeichen machen, man sollte das Bild ja erkennen und ich möchte auch nicht das es jemand abschneidet (andere frage was wen es doch jemand macht, kann man dagegen vorgehen?)
Also, ein verstecktes Wasserzeichen ist dann wohl am sinnvollsten.

Ich google jeden tag ;-) war auch auf der seite wo du verlinkt hast (übrigens falscher link   ) aber hab das nicht ganz kapiert ob das da auch das richtige ist was ich meine.


----------



## RedFox (23. April 2004)

*Copyright*

Hallo,

ich mache mein Copyright so:
Bild öffnen, Ebene durch Kopie (Strg+J), Textwerkzeug und Copyright schreiben,
Texteffekt-Abgeflachte Kante, Textebene zwischen die beiden Bildebenen ziehen,
wechsel zur obersten Ebene und dann Strg+G drücken (Schnittmenge),fertig.

RF


----------



## da_Dj (23. April 2004)

Also 100% schützen kannst du es eh nicht, aber ein kleines © am Rand wäre das eine, was du noch machen kannst. Es gibt diesen "Trick" ein Bild im Bild zu verstecken [gibts hier sogar ein Tutorial zu]. Das taucht dann auf, wenn man das Bild komplett markiert [mit Maus/Strg+a]


----------



## ShadowMan (23. April 2004)

wow, das mit dem hidden Image wusste ich auch noch ned...
man lernt halt nie aus 

Nur leider sieht das Bild nach der Bearbeitung nicht mehr so toll aus.
Deshalb muss ich da_Dj leider Recht geben.

Zu 100 % kannst du es niemals schützen, vor allem da es meist nicht das Bild ist, was die Meisten klauen, sondern die Idee und die ist wesentlich schwieriger zu finden, als das Bild nachher zu erstellen finde ich.


Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## extracuriosity (23. April 2004)

Ich hab vor einiger Zeit auch mal so ein Hidden-Image gebaut. Aber um Bilder mit Wasserzeichen zu versehen eignet sich das Verfahren meiner Meinung nach nicht. 

Das Hidden-Image funktioniert, soviel ich weiss, nur im IE. Einfach STRG + A drücken.


----------



## docma (23. April 2004)

schlecht ist es aber nicht *G*


----------



## fluessig (23. April 2004)

Komisch - im IE erkennt man das versteckte Bild sehr gut - mit bloßem Auge konnte man es schon erahnen, aber im Firefox führt STRG+A dazu, dass man gar ncihts erkennt!
Also ich würds so machen, dass man das Hidden Image gar nciht erkennen kann, man soll denken da wären Effekte von einer jpg Kompression oder so. Dann schneidet niemand was weg und man kann immer den Ursprung nachweisen. 
Im übrigen kann man Bilder auch mit Kommentaren versehen - das macht besonders dann Sinn, wenn das Bild für die oben genannten Möglichkeiten zu klein ist. Mit GIMP mach ich das zB bei gif Dateien.
(kannst ja mal meinen Avatar öffnen und neu abspeichern mit Kopie speichern unter ;-))


----------



## da_Dj (23. April 2004)

Wo kannst du da schon was erahnen oder sehen?  Erahnen vielleicht vom gesunden Menschenverstand her. Naja wie gesagt, wenn einer ein Bild haben will, dann kriegt er es meistens auch. Allerdings wird es für denjenigen bitter, wenn du das original [mit PSD] besitzt und mal ganz schnell zur Staatsanwaltschaft rennst [gegen dem Fall es macht Sinn]


----------



## fluessig (23. April 2004)

> Erahnen vielleicht vom gesunden Menschenverstand her


Der lässt sich bei mir leider nicht so leicht ausschalten. Die Nase ist mir schon ins Auge gestochen.


----------



## bigkfrank (5. Mai 2004)

*hidden-image*

ich finds tutorial seit 1 std. nicht, in dem steht,
wie man ein Bild hinter einem Bild versteckt

könnt ihr mir die Suchzeit verkürzen

SCHONMAL DANKE


----------



## Philip Kurz (5. Mai 2004)

Hidden image im Internet Explorer ?

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials77861.html


----------

